# Frame re-enamel/spray???



## Teamfixed (12 Jul 2021)

Hi all,
My partner has a 1993 Dawes Galaxy. Its decent condition but thinking about having a smarten up. Most likely go for a nice metallic blue with a white headtube and white lining on the lugs. So what are the options in terms of type of paint/enamel? and can you say a rough cost? I have had frames dome at Vaz finishes in Catford (he's good) but cannot remember how much. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Sharky (12 Jul 2021)

You could enquire at
https://www.whitescyclecentre.co.uk/workshop.html
(Crayford, near the bus garage)

Had a frame resprayed by them a long time ago and was pleased with the results.


----------



## Teamfixed (12 Jul 2021)

Thanks, I didn't know he was still going.


----------



## Sharky (12 Jul 2021)

Teamfixed said:


> Thanks, I didn't know he was still going.


To be honest, not sure either. It was a club mate when I was in the WKRC that recommended Whites, but the website says it's a family business and looks as if it is still going.

Good luck


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jul 2021)

It is super-expensive to have a frame resprayed now. With decals, a contrasting head tube and lining, it would cost you about £350 at Argos.

I'd like to have the Moulton done but (even though there are no decals on a modern one), coming in five parts probably means it costs as much as a tandem to paint!


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2021)

Powder coat. About 50 quid. If done properly its tougher than my ex wifes Victoria sponge, and most places will do the while RAL colour palate.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jul 2021)

I've never seen a powdercoat I'd be remotely happy with, except OEM factory powdercoating.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2021)

Enamel jobs are blooming expensive. I've done a very nice job of my Ribble with a pearlescent white rattle can, but it's a single colour, and you've got to be careful with the bike at first, especially re-assembly as the paint is still fairly soft for a number of weeks. Cost of that was probably £100.

So you can see where a powder coat works out better - cheaper and tougher. Worth googling a few and you'll find many put pictures of their work on social media etc.


----------



## battered (12 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I've never seen a powdercoat I'd be remotely happy with, except OEM factory powdercoating.


I have, on my car's alloy wheels (previous owner) and on a Kona Cinder Cone (Thorp Arch PC) a few years back. I have a frame being done in RAL 6018 (Kawasaki green) this week, I'll post some pics when I get it. Cost £20 to get the frame and forks blasted, I think 25 for the coating, to which I'm having added a metallic lacquer.

The Cinder Cone I got coated in Ford ASBO orange, again with a metallic lacquer on top. I'm not using it at present, a shame, it's a project bike that I was using as a parts source for a while. It looks great.

The problem with powder is that unless you get it back between blasting and coating and spend the time filling and sanding any dents and dings and corrosion pits, the powder doesn't fully obscure it.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jul 2021)

The problems I've usually seen are an orange peel effect, pinholes (which will rust terribly - rust spreads under powdercoat beatifully), obscuring of fine detail like lugs, and a failure to adhere properly at sharp edges like dropouts and mech hangers. Even my Moulton's factory powdercoat finish is mediocre, with paint flaking off from all the bits mentioned above. Some of the Taiwanese frames, like Surly, get it right.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> I've never seen a powdercoat I'd be remotely happy with, except OEM factory powdercoating.


I've got 2 ive had coated and each look superb. Both over a decade old and both still look sharp, clean and smart, with zeromsign of degradation. As aforementioned by muself, it needs to be done _properly, _and when done so is superbly well suited for bicycles.



rogerzilla said:


> The problems I've usually seen are an orange peel effect, pinholes (which will rust terribly - rust spreads under powdercoat beatifully), obscuring of fine detail like lugs, and a failure to adhere properly at sharp edges like dropouts and mech hangers. Even my Moulton's factory powdercoat finish is mediocre, with paint flaking off from all the bits mentioned above. Some of the Taiwanese frames, like Surly, get it right.



And ive seen painted finishes eqally appalling. A crap finish is a crap finish, regardless of the method. Powder coat is no more automatically crap than paint is automatically excellent.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jul 2021)

I've just got a frame and forks back from Maldon, and it looks superb. Smooth and glossy, no pinholes. Not cheap, but looks fantastic. If the finish lasts as well as the factory paint, I'll need to get it redone when I'm 90.


----------



## Dag Hammar (12 Jul 2021)

Mercian cycles in Derby. They have a very informative website detailing the services that they offer and prices too.
https://www.merciancycles.co.uk/renovations/


----------



## Teamfixed (13 Jul 2021)

Thanks for the replies
I have been in touch with Vaz finishes in Hither Green (Lewisham). He does metalic for £140, white panel £20, luglining £20, decals including 531 £30. I have used him before and couldn't fault his work and it seems these prices compare well.
I will probably have one colour without detailing as the Galaxy lugs are nothing that special. So would be £170


----------



## si_c (15 Jul 2021)

Teamfixed said:


> Thanks for the replies
> I have been in touch with Vaz finishes in Hither Green (Lewisham). He does metalic for £140, white panel £20, luglining £20, decals including 531 £30. I have used him before and couldn't fault his work and it seems these prices compare well.
> I will probably have one colour without detailing as the Galaxy lugs are nothing that special. So would be £170


Sounds reasonable, I paid £180ish about 6 years ago for an enameled finish with details and decals from C&G finishes in Liverpool, I did have a pearlescent finish with an extra lacquer coat over the decals though.


----------



## battered (15 Aug 2021)

battered said:


> I have, on my car's alloy wheels (previous owner) and on a Kona Cinder Cone (Thorp Arch PC) a few years back. I have a frame being done in RAL 6018 (Kawasaki green) this week, I'll post some pics when I get it. Cost £20 to get the frame and forks blasted, I think 25 for the coating, to which I'm having added a metallic lacquer.
> 
> The Cinder Cone I got coated in Ford ASBO orange, again with a metallic lacquer on top. I'm not using it at present, a shame, it's a project bike that I was using as a parts source for a while. It looks great.
> 
> The problem with powder is that unless you get it back between blasting and coating and spend the time filling and sanding any dents and dings and corrosion pits, the powder doesn't fully obscure it.


I've got the frame and forks back from the PC, looks great. Kawasaki green, with metallic lacquer. £45 Inc blasting. I'm cleaning the powder out of the bottom bracket threads, which is a chore, but you can't get away with it even when the coater has blocked the ends as well as he can.


----------



## si_c (15 Aug 2021)

Don't forget to get the facing done properly


----------



## battered (15 Aug 2021)

si_c said:


> Don't forget to get the facing done properly


On the BB, you mean? I will. Got to do the same for the headset too.


----------



## Colin Grigson (31 Aug 2021)

battered said:


> I've got the frame and forks back from the PC, looks great. Kawasaki green, with metallic lacquer. £45 Inc blasting. I'm cleaning the powder out of the bottom bracket threads, which is a chore, but you can't get away with it even when the coater has blocked the ends as well as he can.


And the requisite pic is where … may I ask ?


----------



## battered (5 Sep 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> And the requisite pic is where … may I ask ?


Coming soon, I'm working away and busy.


----------



## battered (12 Oct 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> And the requisite pic is where … may I ask ?


Look on "Rebuild Lyqid Nakamura" in this forum.


----------



## Dolorous Edd (12 Oct 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> It is super-expensive to have a frame resprayed now. With decals, a contrasting head tube and lining, it would cost you about £350 at Argos.



To be fair, it's super expensive to have anything done at Argos. Custom 725 frame and forks for £2,800 - double the cost of Mercian.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Oct 2021)

My local powdercoater did a good enough job on a Moulton (no real lugs to blur). The secret is to get an extra gloss lacquer coat. Very shiny and no orange peel. It was full of blasting sand, though


----------



## Fredo76 (28 Oct 2021)

I just got my old racing frame back from O'Leary Powder Coating (in Santa Fe, New Mexico) and am absolutely pleased as can be.

He charges $275 for one color including all prep, plus $75 for an additional color.


----------



## Dale 1956 (12 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Enamel jobs are blooming expensive. I've done a very nice job of my Ribble with a pearlescent white rattle can, but it's a single colour, and you've got to be careful with the bike at first, especially re-assembly as the paint is still fairly soft for a number of weeks. Cost of that was probably £100.
> 
> So you can see where a powder coat works out better - cheaper and tougher. Worth googling a few and you'll find many put pictures of their work on social media etc.


I had a Surly Big Dummy with powder coating it turn out good all white. I no longer have it thanks to a lady that hit me in 2015 total lost of my bike and I got a broken back form it too.


----------

